# How to remove the door stop?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pull the cap.

They are usually screwed in with a small plate.

Screwdriver will need to be narrow. 

That or bend it to the side and unscrew.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like someone caulked around it. As WOW said, twist the springy portion until it screws off. Then the plate part is screwed into the baseboard and can easily be taken off


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use a razor knife around the base of it to break the paint bond before removing or you'll end up removing the paint around it and having to prime and paint to repair.
A pair of channel locks will also remove it some times.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Looks like someone caulked around it. As WOW said, twist the springy portion until it screws off. Then the plate part is screwed into the baseboard and can easily be taken off


Shall I pull the cap before twisting the springy portion (as suggested by WOW)?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Use a razor knife around the base of it to break the paint bond before removing or you'll end up removing the paint around it and having to prime and paint to repair.


Will do!


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I used a knife to clear the gluey stuff around the base. I twisted it and the cap came off. See attached photo.

Then I tried twisting the springy portion clockwise (and also tried counter-clockwise), it wouldn't come out.

Please provide further instructions!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still have not used a small Phillips screw driver down the center of the spring I guess.
There's nothing but a washer and a Phillips screw holding it in place.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Still have not used a small Phillips screw driver down the center of the spring I guess.
> There's nothing but a washer and a Phillips screw holding it in place.


Since I don't have a thin Phillips screw driver that can go through the center of the spring, I used a regular one while I pulled the spring to the side. 

The screw came out a little bit but wouldn't any further. See attached photo.

I guess I'll get another Phillips screw driver that's long and thin from Home Depot and try again.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If all else fails, you can pull on the springy part til you have a gap in the spring in which to insert the screwdriver and unscrew the whole thing from the baseboard. Of course this means you will be buying a new doorstop.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Pull on the springy attachment as you unscrew the screw. This may help dislodge a stripped out screw. Worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I did what you suggest. However, the screw would not come out. It seems stuck. See attached photo.

I tried pliers but to no avail. Shall I go get a smaller Phillips screw driver?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You just about have it! Aside from clamping some vise grips on the screw and giving an aggressive pull, well, I'm not sure what else can be done. I guess you could also try vise grips around the plate and pull.....I've never seen one quite so stubborn!


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The head is all messed up---you may have to grab the head with pliers or vise grips and unscrew it that way---


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

When I run into that situation I either try to grab it with vise grips and see if I can turn it. Or I use a dremel to cut a groove in the screw head for a flat screwdriver to fit into. 

Last option is to cut the screw as close to the wall as possible and then drill out the rest.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks to all who offered useful suggestions! FYI, I borrowed a bigger pair of pliers and took the screw by force! See the attached photo. Whew!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

HomeLearner said:


> Thanks to all who offered useful suggestions! FYI, I borrowed a bigger pair of pliers and took the screw by force! See the attached photo. Whew!


The person that forces them in full steam ahead never seem to be the one that has to remove them.


----------



## improvemyhomect (Oct 6, 2014)

sawzall


----------

